# Echanges de photos



## Cheval57 (9 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,
Je dispose d'un ipad 2 et j'ai une petite question :
Est-il possible de transférer des photos sans passer par les mails ou encore par Itunes ?
Je cherche d'autres moyens car les photos sont trop lourdes pour les envoyer par mail et je n'arrive pas à le faire avec Itunes.
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Lauange (10 Décembre 2012)

Hello

En USB, quand t'on iPad est branché, ton ordi le voit comme une clé USB. Ensuite, copier/coller.


----------



## Cheval57 (10 Décembre 2012)

D'accord je vais essayer ! merci de l'information


----------

